# Orange urine normal in newborn?



## Bella Mia (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi ladies,

My ds is 4 days old and I am slightly worried because he isn't having many wet diapers (one to two a day) and when he does, there is kind of an orange residue along with a little bit of regular yellow urine.

So . . . is this normal? Would you be at all worried?

My milk is starting to come in but I'm not leaking/engorged at all so I plan on putting him to breast very regularly throughout the day today in hopes of helping my milk along. I figure this should also help with the wet diaper issue as well.

Anyway, any ideas on the orange urine?? TIA!


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

It sounds like urates. It's normal. He may be a little dehydrated if your milk hasn't come in yet. Just keep putting him to the breast regularly (at least every 2-3 hours). It will come!


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

Hi Bella Mia,

Our babies are the same age...mine is 4 days old today too! Congragulations on your new little one.

Not to alarm you, but yes I would be worried about only 2 wet diapers/day on day 4. By day 2, a baby should have *at least* 6-8 wet diapers/24 hours and 2-4 poopy ones (a dipe may of course count as both wet and poopy).

I would call a lactation consultant or la leche league leader, ASAP. You might also want to give your pediatrician, midwife or doctor a call to see about doing a weight check.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

I agree with amelia. Don't start rushing to the ER or freaking out, but definitely start seeking some BFing assistance. Better if you know someone who was personally recommended by a friend or family member, but if you have to just choose a number out of a book, so be it.

Don't give up! This is usually easily remedied by position changes and/or other ways to stimulate milk production.


----------



## a(TM)?Star (Oct 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieMonsterMommy* 
I agree with amelia. Don't start rushing to the ER or freaking out, but definitely start seeking some BFing assistance. Better if you know someone who was personally recommended by a friend or family member, but if you have to just choose a number out of a book, so be it.

Don't give up! This is usually easily remedied by position changes and/or other ways to stimulate milk production.

I agree. Get some help soon mama.


----------



## bstandlee (May 14, 2007)

My DS had orange crystals in his urine the first few days because he was dehydrated. He was born a little early and was extra sleepy so it took a lot of extra effort to get him to eat! The best advice I got was to go to bed/couch with LO and be skin to skin as much of the day as possible (go shirtless) and offer the breast every time baby moves pretty much







That will help your milk come in, it will help your baby get the hang of eating, etc. and the extra rest will help everything too. But definitely call and LLL or lactation specialist too to make sure baby doesn't lose too much weight.


----------



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

When we had DS at the hospital, the nurses referred to the crystalized urine as "brick dust" and said it is entirely normal for newborns. My milk didn't come in for 5 days, and this is normal, too.

Are you using cloth or sposies? He may be peeing more than you think. Sposies really suck it up.

I vote normal. Don't panic. Sometimes Drs and LCs find "problems" where none exist, which leads to more worry, interventions, problems.... Just my opinion. Trust your intuition.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I'd be a little worried about only 1-2 wet diapers a day. Nurse as much as possible and keep an eye out for dehydration. Watch the soft spot and if it seems pretty sunken in that can be a sign of dehydration. Do not give the baby water, too much water can be fatal for a newborn and do some serious kidney damage. Just nurse, nurse, nurse. And if the baby continues to have only 1-2 wet diapers for more than just a day or two you should see an LC or maybe even a pedi. I like to see at least 5 wet diapers a day with newborns.


----------



## Bella Mia (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks so much for all the responses, ladies!

I talked to a LC just now and we are going to give it 24 hours and then see if anything has changed by tomorrow. If we're still not seeing an increase in my milk supply and wet diapers we're going to meet tomorrow.

We also have a pedi appt scheduled for Monday (his ped is a certified lactation consultant and I'm also scheduled to see the practice's LC on Wednesday).

Hopefully things will turn around over the next 24 hours - I can tell that he is getting more milk now than he had been so I'm keeping my fingers crossed, and although he sleeps a lot, he doesn't appear severely dehydrated or anything like that to warrant running to the ER right away.

Thanks again everyone - I love these boards and everyone's feedback!


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Just a note, make sure you're not _overhydrating_ yourself as this can cause a further delay in your milk coming in. Drink plenty of water, of course, but don't go overboard on purpose. I received fluids via IV when I had my baby and my milk was very delayed coming in. It's fairly common I think, but I wanted to pass that along just in case, since it's something I didn't know about ahead of time.

Good luck to you and congratulations on the birth of your baby!


----------



## Bella Mia (Mar 19, 2007)

Well naturally after I posted and spoke with the LC, ds had a very wet diaper - it still had the orange stuff, but lots of wetness.

He's had about 3 more since then and his poops are now of the loose, breastmilk variety. My milk is definitely "coming in" but I am still unsure about it because I'm just not engorged and leaking like I did with my dd.

Has anyone else here had their milk come in without engorgement and leaking??

I think our problem the last few days had to do with my milk not having come in at all yet.

Thanks again


----------



## a(TM)?Star (Oct 13, 2005)

bella Mia- I'm glad everything seems to be doing better! I never got "full" this time around like I did with ds, don't worry. but if you're not sure about your milk being "all in", I would see the lac. consultant.


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bella Mia* 
He's had about 3 more since then and his poops are now of the loose, breastmilk variety. My milk is definitely "coming in" but I am still unsure about it because I'm just not engorged and leaking like I did with my dd.

Has anyone else here had their milk come in without engorgement and leaking??

From what I've read, you often don't get as engorged with subsequent babies.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I never leaked or had any engorgement at all with DD1. I never had any fullness at all. I know she got plenty of milk, since I was pumping for her. My milk came in stealthy-like! I think it's fine.


----------

